

Classes in CoffeeScript - tilt
http://jspro.com/coffeescript/classes-in-coffeescript/

======
portmanteaufu
I've gotten a lot of use out of Coffeescript classes -- they've dramatically
simplified my codebase and made it more reusable. My only gripe with them is
that while you have an easy shortcut for referring to instance member fields
(@fieldName), referring to class fields from within an instance requires using
Full.Class.Name.fieldName syntax. I'd love to have a shorthand for that, even
if it was another sigil.

